# How do I remove old tile adhesive?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Dynamite. But, seriously, there’s no magic elixir for that mess. A sharp chisel, putty knife, something stiff to chip it off. Must be pretty thick if your plaster guy won’t skim coat it, ugh.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Don’t understand why skim coat of hot mud won’t work. Other than your plaster guy wants a perfect surface to start with.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Don’t understand why skim coat of hot mud won’t work. Other than your plaster guy wants a perfect surface to start with.


Wet the surface if it is water soluble you can plaster over it.
If it is a hard glue your plasterer is correct it is not recommended that plaster be applied over it.
To remove you have some options
Hammer & Bushing Chisel.
Bushing Hammer.
Hatchet.
Side Grinder with cup wheel ( very dusty )
Bushing Chisel with electric hammer.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Wet the surface if it is water soluble you can plaster over it.
> If it is a hard glue your plasterer is correct it is not recommended that plaster be applied over it.


You want to explain that please. If its water soluble, you wouldn’t want to cover it up. If its hard, there should be plenty of tooth for the new plaster.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Half-fast eddie said:


> You want to explain that please. If its water soluble, you wouldn’t want to cover it up. If its hard, there should be plenty of tooth for the new plaster.


If it is water soluble the plaster would wet it & the wet plaster would bond to the wet glue when they both dry they would bond together.
If it is not soluble the moisture would get behind the dry glue & it will release from the plaster kind of like when paint peels off moist plaster.
Also depending on the type of glue the plaster may not bond to it , like an oil based adhesive.
Another way to remove it is to apply water to the existing surface keep it damp for say 24 hrs. than the hard glue should release easy.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

ClarenceBauer said:


> If it is water soluble the plaster would wet it & the wet plaster would bond to the wet glue when they both dry they would bond together.
> If it is not soluble the moisture would get behind the dry glue & it will release from the plaster kind of like when paint peels off moist plaster.
> Also depending on the type of glue the plaster may not bond to it , like an oil based adhesive.
> Another way to remove it is to apply water to the existing surface keep it damp for say 24 hrs. than the hard glue should release easy.


It will also work like a bonding agent if soluble.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Could try a scraper blade for a reciprocating saw.


----------



## wmac (Feb 28, 2021)

I cannot tell from the picture, the size or scope of this job, or exactly what you may be trying to accomplish. Sometimes it becomes more work trying to remove the old thin set, glue, or whatever is attached to the wall, again depending on the job and if the substrate is drywall, then it maybe easier tearing out the drywalls and save yourself the time from removing the glue or whatever it is stuck to the wall, replace the drywall. Drywall is cheap and an easy job in most cases, if your covering it with new tile then it becomes a no brainer. My neighbor came over one day, he looked all stressed out, he says I need some advice, he was at home trying to remove old granite backsplash tile and glue one by one. I said, Bobby, just rip the drywall out and save yourself the headache you are creating, you will spend more time screwing with it then it is worth. He came back two days later and thanked me.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

The fastest (i.e. cheapest) way to getting a smooth surface....especially for wallpaper.. is to just replace it.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

YaterSpoon said:


> The fastest (i.e. cheapest) way to getting a smooth surface....especially for wallpaper.. is to just replace it.


Not true I think it can be repaired in less time than it would take to remove it & replace it.
Example it appears to be plaster over masonry.
Remove glue as per HOTRODX10. (reciprocating saw with blade)
Apply leveling coat of gypsum.
Apply finish coat of smooth plaster.
If drywall is applied after removal you have to fasten to BRICK?
Plus match the existing plaster above.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Looks like a lot of work.

I'd probably install lath directly over the existing wall, shimmed where it's needed, then sheetrock that entire wall, sacrificing the 1+" of depth and then let the plasterer do the magic of tying the walls and ceiling together. I think you'd be done much quicker and easier than whittling the old glue.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Domo said:


> Looks like a lot of work.
> 
> I'd probably install lath directly over the existing wall, shimmed where it's needed, then sheetrock that entire wall, sacrificing the 1+" of depth and then let the plasterer do the magic of tying the walls and ceiling together. I think you'd be done much quicker and easier than whittling the old glue.


If the home owner is using a contractor to do the work they could or would use a deck crawler to remove the glue. level existing & apply finish to match the existing ready for paint .
A plaster contractor plus one laborer can apply 100 Sq. Yds per 8 day of base.
A plasterer can apply 100 Sq/Yds of finish in 8 hrs.
Total 2 days work for a wall surface of 300 Sq. / Ft.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Is this a kitchen or a bathroom?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

ClarenceBauer said:


> If the home owner is using a contractor to do the work they could or would use a deck crawler to remove the glue. level existing & apply finish to match the existing ready for paint .
> A plaster contractor plus one laborer can apply 100 Sq. Yds per 8 day of base.
> A plasterer can apply 100 Sq/Yds of finish in 8 hrs.
> Total 2 days work for a wall surface of 300 Sq. / Ft.


Yes ClarenceBauer, he could hire a contractor for the whole job (I bet we're both surprised the plasterer didn't suggest supplying laborer to prep the wall). Deck crawler (I always wanted one) would be a good choice!

I kinda had the impression OP was going to DIY so the plasterer could then make it flat for wallpaper. I'm thinking its possibly just one wall of a bathroom since you can see the plumbing and the horizontal caulking where the sink had been and the wall to the left looks flat and painted. The job might be less than 100 sq. ft. 3 pcs of sheetrock and a taper using hot mud. 

Techniques and contractor preferences vary around the country and the world... Perhaps OP will let us know which way he/she is leaning on this one?


----------



## wmac (Feb 28, 2021)

When you get it all scrapped off and cleaned let me know how that worked out!


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Not true I think it can be repaired in less time than it would take to remove it & replace it.
> Example it appears to be plaster over masonry.
> Remove glue as per HOTRODX10. (reciprocating saw with blade)
> Apply leveling coat of gypsum.
> ...


Getting a level coat of hot mud onto that (but mildly scraped), all perfectly feathered and in plane with the top half of the wall? Not easy. Then again, I don't know what level of flatness (without a crown) they're willing to tolerate.

We need a clarification on whether it's over masonry. I don't think so, given the plumbing, but anything is possible.


----------



## griff1978 (Mar 15, 2021)

It's a 9 x 5 bathroom. Here it is pre-demo. The original picture was of the area just to the left of where the sink used to be, as Domo guessed. Old beadboard covering the tile glue was 50 inches tall. I would like to install new woodwork that is 36 inches tall and bring the new wallpaper down to the meet the new woodwork. So that leaves a 14 inch tall space to deal with on the left (9 foot wall) and back wall (5 foot wall). The other side as you see is double doors leading to w/d. So I believe I have three choices 1) deal with the glue on 14 inches on the wall along the left and back wall, have it plastered once the glue is gone and thus ready for wallpaper. 2) remove window and door casing and crown and drywall top to bottom, making it ready for both the 3 ft tall woodwork and the wallpaper. 3) Take the new wood work up to the previous height of 50 inches ( the least amount of work)


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like a half bath. Was gonna say if it's a real bathroom, wallpaper is a terrible idea.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

A good bit of work involved.


----------



## griff1978 (Mar 15, 2021)

Can I determine if it's water soluble by using a garment hand steamer?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Do not use a steamer on the wall - you could blow out the plaster underneath. If you feel you have to remove the adhesive stick to mechanical methods.

Seeing the size of the job I'm kinda thinking the plasterer may not have wanted to be bothered with labor and having to return for a finish coat after putting on a thick first coat.

Most plasterers I've seen go over anything that's stable. Technique may vary for the initial coat to assure bonding - heck you can plaster of plastic!

Perhaps ask a second plasterer their thoughts?


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Who's going to do all the prep work, anyway? Is this DIY or hiring someone else? Also, are we actually talking about plaster work, or any wall prep?

Out of curiosity, how old is that house? I'm guessing late 40's..am I close?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

YaterSpoon said:


> Who's going to do all the prep work, anyway? Is this DIY or hiring someone else? Also, are we actually talking about plaster work, or any wall prep?
> 
> Out of curiosity, how old is that house? I'm guessing late 40's..am I close?


Being it is a small area lets keep it simple use an Angle Plane see attached tool.
To remove glue.


----------



## griff1978 (Mar 15, 2021)

YaterSpoon said:


> Who's going to do all the prep work, anyway? Is this DIY or hiring someone else? Also, are we actually talking about plaster work, or any wall prep?
> 
> Out of curiosity, how old is that house? I'm guessing late 40's..am I close?


We were going to DIY (scrape the glue off) to prep for the plaster guy but decided to bag it based on the feedback. We'll have our woodworking person replace old 50 inch beadboard veneer with 50 inch high tongue and groove and cover up the mess.

Official age of house is 1960.


----------



## Owen.N56 (Feb 23, 2021)

Let us know an update buddy


----------

